
Security firm leaves more than 5B records exposed on unsecured database - K0nserv
https://web.archive.org/web/20200406143357/https://www.grahamcluley.com/security-firm-five-billion-records-exposed-unsecured-database/
======
RNCTX
A technology industry which will happily enforce best practices upon itself as
individuals should also enforce best practices upon companies within the
industry as well.

That would mean not using the products of companies like Elasticsearch which
encourage bad practices in their business model.

------
K0nserv
Archive link because the security firm in question persuaded the author to
remove their name with legal threats.

